# Tablets on back of headrest



## Abslove07 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey! Has anyone mounted their ipad/tablet on the back of their headrest for riders to use? If so, did you have it playing anything in particular? Considering it but not sure what (if anything) I'd put on it. Or would it be more helpful to have it be a wireless hotspot? (Any idea how to make it one?) Suggestions welcome!

P.s. I have a 4.73 rating and cannot for the life of my figure out why, so trying to brainstorm above and beyond things I can offer besides my charming personality, great driving skills and free mints lol


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

if you go for the tablet trying to get better rating, it could turn around like they give you bad rating for you not having faster internet or instead of a mini ipad you have a samsung tab 4 ... whats important for me is the cash and my vehicle being well treated even airliner are charging for juice and other stuff, not enough money in uber for those luxury suff


----------



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

Not a chance I would do that!

Want good ratings?


Arrive quickly
Take the GPS route unless asked to be guided - don't get lost
Start a have a small conversation, but if they clam up then SHUT UP
when you arrive say have great day, and leave


----------



## Abslove07 (Apr 6, 2015)

VIncent said:


> Not a chance I would do that!
> 
> Want good ratings?
> 
> ...


 Trust me, I'm doing all of these things....My boyfriend is a driver too and although he's been at it less time than me, he has 5 stars still. I'm completely perplexed.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Go to your local pizza places and take out food places and sell them ad space on the tablet. Give them a free trial at first add a specific coupon code for each place (for tracking) and see if you can monetize the tablet.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Sounds great until you park your car for the night, take a look in your backseat, and notice someone stole your iPad.

You want good ratings? Avoid transporting drunks and college kids. Keep your car clean inside & out. Vacuum daily. Clean your glass at the start of each shift. You should be freshly showered at the beginning of your shift, and don't wear any strong cologne. Know your area, and be prepared to recommend some nice local restaurants that out of towners may not know about. Drive safely, and don't run lights or speed. Unless the client is a talker, keep your talking to a minimum. At the end of the ride, thank them for choosing Uber... and make it sincere. Nothing worse than a forced thank you.

The key to ratings isn't water, mints, or iPads. It is a quick, safe, comfortable ride in a clean car.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Abslove07 said:


> Hey! Has anyone mounted their ipad/tablet on the back of their headrest for riders to use? If so, did you have it playing anything in particular? Considering it but not sure what (if anything) I'd put on it. Or would it be more helpful to have it be a wireless hotspot? (Any idea how to make it one?) Suggestions welcome!
> 
> P.s. I have a 4.73 rating and cannot for the life of my figure out why, so trying to brainstorm above and beyond things I can offer besides my charming personality, great driving skills and free mints lol


The key to success is sincerity...and once you can fake that you've got it made.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

I installed a Portable DVD player (DUAL SCREEN) on the headrests and had the movie TAXI DRIVER playing, but quickly
discovered this was not a good movie for the general public when it got to this scene in the movie

*Angry Black Man from 'Taxi Driver' (1976)*


----------



## Duane McCormick (Mar 13, 2015)

I wouldn't take a chance in doing that. Actually why don't you randomly give away free tablets?
Best advice for you is what VIncent said.


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

VIncent said:


> Not a chance I would do that!
> 
> Want good ratings?
> 
> ...


I've been driving Portland, ME since October with a 4.86 rating and all I do is just that...keep it simple. Passengers here get annoyed if you ask them a ton of questions like "what route do you want me to take?" "What kind of music do you like?" "Want some mints and water?"

For here I do suggest a slight modification on step 2: You have to babysit the route that GPS give you in Portland. For some reason it loves to send you on strange routes! For example Google Maps tries to get me to turn left on Caleb street off Congress Street by Westgate instead of onto Stevens Avenue at the light where you should turn. If you try to turn on to Caleb street not only will you be waiting for 10 minutes for traffic to clear to make your turn, but you'll find yourself on a tiny side street with lots of those annoying little speed bumps. There's a lot of these little odditys in Portland so always review the route it's giving you and and use your local knowledge to improve the route.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Nova828 said:


> I've been driving Portland, ME since October with a 4.86 rating and all I do is just that...keep it simple. Passengers here get annoyed if you ask them a ton of questions like "what route do you want me to take?" "What kind of music do you like?" "Want some mints and water?"
> 
> For here I do suggest a slight modification on step 2: You have to babysit the route that GPS give you in Portland. For some reason it loves to send you on strange routes! For example Google Maps tries to get me to turn left on Caleb street off Congress Street by Westgate instead of onto Stevens Avenue at the light where you should turn. If you try to turn on to Caleb street not only will you be waiting for 10 minutes for traffic to clear to make your turn, but you'll find yourself on a tiny side street with lots of those annoying little speed bumps. There's a lot of these little odditys in Portland so always review the route it's giving you and and use your local knowledge to improve the route.


You're right. Asking a lot of questions makes the pax feel interrogated. Get 'em in the car, be pleasant, get them to the dest. There's your five stars, right there.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Not to mention a pax with no seat belt gets a face full of glass in an accident.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Not to mention a pax with no seat belt gets a face full of glass in an accident.


Ya know, that's actually an excellent point. And that screen is expensive!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Abslove07 said:


> Hey! Has anyone mounted their ipad/tablet on the back of their headrest for riders to use? If so, did you have it playing anything in particular? Considering it but not sure what (if anything) I'd put on it. Or would it be more helpful to have it be a wireless hotspot? (Any idea how to make it one?) Suggestions welcome!
> 
> P.s. I have a 4.73 rating and cannot for the life of my figure out why, so trying to brainstorm above and beyond things I can offer besides my charming personality, great driving skills and free mints lol


LOL, are you serious, how about a ******** while you are at it, seriously what is wrong with some people.


----------



## g00r (Mar 10, 2015)

Abslove07 said:


> Hey! Has anyone mounted their ipad/tablet on the back of their headrest for riders to use? If so, did you have it playing anything in particular? Considering it but not sure what (if anything) I'd put on it. Or would it be more helpful to have it be a wireless hotspot? (Any idea how to make it one?) Suggestions welcome!
> 
> P.s. I have a 4.73 rating and cannot for the life of my figure out why, so trying to brainstorm above and beyond things I can offer besides my charming personality, great driving skills and free mints lol


I've got my iPad mounted to the passenger's headrest. I've got it running in guided mode (can't close/open/lock) running Spotify. I've synced about 16 gb of music to it, and have it connected to the car stereo. Passengers can select their own music. Particularly popular on Fri/Sat nights.

Dunno if it gets me a higher rating, but I hear 'this is the best Uber I've been in' a fair bit. iPad does have a 3G connection in it, so when pax get out, I can change what's playing using spotify app on my phone (change it back to an offline playlist)


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> LOL, are you serious, how about a ******** while you are at it, seriously what is wrong with some people.


Is it possible to mount a ******** on the back of a seat?


----------



## g00r (Mar 10, 2015)

You talkin about one of those fake mouths? (forgot what they're called). You'd wanna put it on an extension pole otherwise that's a lot of hip moment


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

g00r said:


> You talkin about one of those fake mouths? (forgot what they're called). You'd wanna put it on an extension pole otherwise that's a lot of hip moment


I believe you're referring to the product known as the AutoSuck.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Iphone5 charger and an aux cord, that's all they need for entertainment.
It's $20 on amazon.

Cordless vacuum can make your floors look clean. I vacuum 3-5 times a day. I wouldn't **** around with a plug in, but cordless takes a second to grab and turn on.
Say their name when saying hi and bye. People love hearing their names


----------



## Duane McCormick (Mar 13, 2015)

I supply an apple i5 charger...no aux cord though


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Duane McCormick said:


> I supply an apple i5 charger...no aux cord though


I supply a ride and snappy banter.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

your asking for someone to steal it


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i supply cell phone charger cable (lightening, micro usb, iphone 4, etc), water (i bought the full size, .5 liter, because it was on sale and cheaper than the 8oz mini bottles), and hid trash bag in the seat pocket.

They're happy.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Abslove07 said:


> Hey! Has anyone mounted their ipad/tablet on the back of their headrest for riders to use? If so, did you have it playing anything in particular? Considering it but not sure what (if anything) I'd put on it. Or would it be more helpful to have it be a wireless hotspot? (Any idea how to make it one?) Suggestions welcome!
> 
> P.s. I have a 4.73 rating and cannot for the life of my figure out why, so trying to brainstorm above and beyond things I can offer besides my charming personality, great driving skills and free mints lol


Don't get too fancy with riders, most will appreciate your best titty bar suggestions over anything like that. I don't give anything in my car. After 2000 rides I am still at 4.89. Don't push it, just be nice and level with people, respect them and wish them good night, day etc...


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

Exactly, same here. I might say ask "How are you today?" if they seem to be in a good mood and I'll obvisouly ask where they are going if it's not entered in the app but that's it. I don't ask if they want any water (I don't have any) or what music do they want to listen to or what route they want me to take or anything like that. Just in and out. I'm at a 4.87 after 300 rides.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Well, this went downhill, quickly..

Seriously, I wouldn't try to outfit your car like you're Singapore Airlines. Such perks might be greedily used by low-rent passengers, but not truly appreciated. Some people just aren't going to rate you well, or tip you, no matter what you do.

The #1 perk that DOES seem to be appreciated by my passengers of all types is charging cables for phones. I keep multiple, including a Lightning for my iPhone, a second lightning for passenger use, and a micro USB. That combo will cover 95% of the phones, and most devices people are likely to bring into your car. If you really wanted to get fancy, add a 30-pin Apple cord.

People like these things (I know, because they tell me, and often will come through on my Lyft comments), and once you have them, they cost nothing to provide.

Other thing to consider is when/where you're driving. If you pick up a lot of young people/drunks late at night, ratings can be all over the place.

Lastly, your car should not smell. I mean, not at all. It shouldn't smell like smoke, like your lunch, like perfume, like cherries, or like you tried to cover any of the above by spraying Febreze all over the place. I've had passengers tell me how nice my car smells (i.e. like nothing), and how they've nearly gotten ill smelling the air "fresheners" some other drivers use.

Just my two cents..


----------



## Duane McCormick (Mar 13, 2015)

Just a follow up note here....I drive in and around Providence Rhode Island and now and then in Boston. During the past two weeks or so the GPS (I mostly use google maps) has been acting strange. I can be enroute to pickup a pax or with them to their destination and the GPS randomly dumps me into a neighborhood along the route for a change of pace then, once again on its own, puts me right back on course. It's embrarrassing when pax is with you.

Just last night one of my pax thanked me "for the conversation" just before she got out of my car. She said drivers who chat it up a little big pug her more at ease during rides. I'm usually not a chatterbox but I can carry on a conversation lol


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

I picked up some one she told me she entered in a destination, yet the GPS took me somewhere half a mile away.

btw why do you guys call them "pax"?


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Abslove07 said:


> Hey! Has anyone mounted their ipad/tablet on the back of their headrest for riders to use? If so, did you have it playing anything in particular? Considering it but not sure what (if anything) I'd put on it. Or would it be more helpful to have it be a wireless hotspot? (Any idea how to make it one?) Suggestions welcome!
> 
> P.s. I have a 4.73 rating and cannot for the life of my figure out why, so trying to brainstorm above and beyond things I can offer besides my charming personality, great driving skills and free mints lol


One of the dumbest ideas ever. Seriously??? A drunk pax could make off with in two seconds. Smarten up and stop catering to pax who don't care about you or your car. Simply get them from point A to B safely. If you really want high ratings then mount a fleshlight to the back of the seat or offer free makeout sessions.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> btw why do you guys call them "pax"?


The abbreviation helps some drivers ignore the humanity of their passenger, so they can feel better treating them like an adversary, rather than a customer. I never use it. Ironically, the word "pax" means "peace" in Latin.


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

rjenkins said:


> The abbreviation helps some drivers ignore the humanity of their passenger, so they can feel better treating them like an adversary, rather than a customer. I never use it. Ironically, the word "pax" means "peace" in Latin.


wrong brother. Pax is short for passengers a term widely used in the airline industry. Peace in spanish is "paz" with a z at the end


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

*i use one of thess

http://tinyurl.com/hhd5naw*


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Thehulk said:


> wrong brother. Pax is short for passengers a term widely used in the airline industry. Peace in spanish is "paz" with a z at the end


Oh boy... Latin is a language, though hardly used anymore it is still a language. A lot of present day English and Spanish is rooted from Latin.


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

Dude that thing is a good idea but you have to pay 20 dollars a month for sevice. But nowhere you can find potential earnings.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Whatever the airline industry may do, it is still a mechanism that helps drivers distance themselves from the humanity of passengers.



Thehulk said:


> wrong brother. Pax is short for passengers a term widely used in the airline industry. Peace in spanish is "paz" with a z at the end


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

rjenkins said:


> Whatever the airline industry may do, it is still a mechanism that helps drivers distance themselves from the humanity of passengers.


Bolshevik. I't just a convenient abbreviation of the word. There is no difference in the humanity of the two words. And passengers are not our customers. Uber and Lyft are our customer. The pax are Uber/Lyft's customers.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Abslove07 said:


> My boyfriend is a driver too and although he's been at it less time than me, he has 5 stars still


 Definitely ask how he approaches his rides, how much he talks with passengers and general strategy. I'll echo what others have said here, genuine interest in the passenger, engaging and fun dialogue makes the ride more enjoyable for everyone. Of course if they're buried in their phone or give you short answers it's best to not continue the conversation and turn up the radio (ambient sound, coffee house music).



Jay2dresq said:


> You want good ratings? Avoid transporting drunks and college kids. Keep your car clean inside & out. Vacuum daily. Clean your glass at the start of each shift. You should be freshly showered at the beginning of your shift, and don't wear any strong cologne. Know your area, and be prepared to recommend some nice local restaurants that out of towners may not know about.


Abslove07
- I only drive nights and weekends, always around 2:00AM. I'd estimate 95% of my pax are students or recent grads, almost 800 rides, 4.87, top partner for the Pittsburgh market. Over 90% of my lifetime rides have been 5-stars. I don't buy this thinking.
-I don't vacuum daily, maybe once a week. When I do clean I do an extensive full detail however, inside and out. Again glass only needing cleaned if noticeably dirty. Yes to being clean and showered, no cologne.



Nova828 said:


> Passengers here get annoyed if you ask them a ton of questions like "what route do you want me to take?" "What kind of music do you like?" "Want some mints and water?"


 Agreed, preferences for GPS routes are nice but no need to ask for music or mints IMO.


----------

